# Axle to Axle is off after new string and cable.



## hiker270

Did you check the ATA before shooting your bow? If it was long the string may have been long to start with. Believe me string makers don't always get it right. It should be ok thought to give it more twists. Possibly call or email the string maker for suggestions.


----------



## bkuuz

Thanks for the reply.

Unfortunately, I did not. It slipped my mind. It ought my attention because my drop away is out of time. 

I'm trying to figure it if it would be normal to twist to get it back into specs. I've emailed the string manufacture already and will have to wait and see what they say. I was looking for some quick answers for today to see if I could do something with it. 

Again, thanks for the quick response.


----------



## gofor

To set the ATA, you want to twist up the buss cable, (the one with the yoke) not the string. 

Go


----------



## Carbon Sniper

Just get the limb set's max draw weight into spec and let the ATA and brace height fall where they fall, as long as the sting and cables are made to the correct ""under tension" lengths to begin with, ATA and brace will be close enough. Achieving max draw weight is usually done with adjustments to the cable twists. Other adjustments can be made with a couple of string twists. If you do it the other way around (being concerned with exact brace and ATA instead of max draw weight), you are not allowing the limbs to work as intended. I'm pretty sure that's what many reputable string makers will suggest. Again, if the string / cable set was made right, it should not take a lot of adjustment to get the bow within acceptable specs.


----------



## bkuuz

Thank for all the replies.

(My bow set up is an SB XT 28.5 with 70LBS. limbs at max screw.)

Before I had put two twist it the string, my axle to axle was 31 3/8". After putting two string twist the ATA is now 31 1/4". All measurements are with both limb screws at max. (turned in). 

Am I worrying about the 3/4" ATA to much? 

My preference is to have my max draw for the bow and to have it tuned and arrows shooting properly. 

When shooting, it is loud, fletching show contact with my drop away QAD and I can see arrow whip. 

Received an email back from the string manufacture this morning saying unless the ATA is way off no twist should be needed. 

So how close is good enough? 1"? 3/4"?

Thanks for all the help.

Brice


----------



## Carbon Sniper

Reading your post, I don't see where there is 3/4" difference. I've seen the actual ATA spec of bows not match very close to published ATA. Some are more, some are less, some are dead on. There is not a lot you can do to get the bow perfect in all specs, in some cases. In those cases you have to go with what the limbs dictate or settle for a pound or two, more or less draw weight to get the ATA and brace height where you want it. Either way the speed of the bow is not going to be significantly different because it becomes a trade off. Keeping the max poundage of the limbs in spec is the safer bet for longevity, but a correctly built string and cable set should not cause any issues anyway.



bkuuz said:


> Thank for all the replies.
> 
> (My bow set up is an SB XT 28.5 with 70LBS. limbs at max screw.)
> 
> Before I had put two twist it the string, my axle to axle was 31 3/8". After putting two string twist the ATA is now 31 1/4". All measurements are with both limb screws at max. (turned in).
> 
> Am I worrying about the 3/4" ATA to much?
> 
> My preference is to have my max draw for the bow and to have it tuned and arrows shooting properly.
> 
> When shooting, it is loud, fletching show contact with my drop away QAD and I can see arrow whip.
> 
> Received an email back from the string manufacture this morning saying unless the ATA is way off no twist should be needed.
> 
> So how close is good enough? 1"? 3/4"?
> 
> Thanks for all the help.
> 
> Brice


----------



## Carbon Sniper

If you mess around with string twist too much, you could have peep rotation issues. There is only so much you can do with twist, before there is too much or too little twist in a cable or string, that can cause other issues. That's why they are built to a certain length, under a certain amount of tension, with a certain amount of twist.

I'd get the cam timed, with as close as possible to the original string / cable lengths, make sure the max draw weight is acceptable, set cam lean and get the arrow rest issue taken care. You should be able to start shooting and fine tuning.


----------



## Carbon Sniper

1/8" to 1/4" ATA deviation is as much as I want to settle for, if max draw weight is correct. As for your bow being loud, are all the original string grubs, dampers and / or monkey tails in place?


----------



## bkuuz

Carbon Sniper,

Thanks for the reply.

I will try to twist the cable tomorrow and see how close I can get it. 

Yes, all dampeners are in place. I'm pretty sure it is loud because of arrow contact on the QAD drop away.


----------



## spotshot

Were your limb bolts bottomed out when you measured?


----------



## Todzilla

A lot of good information has been given here so far. The most important thing to check on that vintage bow is the cam timing. On the Mathews forum there is a picture tutorial to show you the proper orientation of the cam. This is the most important starting point for older Matthews bows.


----------



## joaxe

Follow this and you'll be set:

http://mathewsinc.com/forums-home/topic/bow-tuning-guide-updated-as-requested/

I just did the same thing on my SBXT with the same string/cable set. My ATA is dead-on at 31" on center (of axles) on the shelf-side of the bow. "Ears" over at VT was great to deal with!

"Aero" Joe


----------



## bkuuz

Just wanted to to say thank you all who have posted on my axle to axle question.

Today, I got few minutes and went by a bow shop that is now within a thirty minute drive from my house. After adjustments were made, two cable twist (ATA @31 1/8") and properly setting the timing on my QAD, I was able to to put two groups of three arrows within 3/4 of an inch next to each other. The let off on the bow now actually feels like it is letting off and not squishy like it was before. The bow is a lot quieter now then before. I didn't see any whipping from the arrows either. Hopefully, I'll get an hour in the morning to do a few more shots to see where I'm at but as of now I have some high hopes I'm on the right path. My draw weight on the bow is sitting at 69.73 # also.

Again, Thank you all for helping out.


----------



## Fenwayrick

Its always a good practice to make sure your bow is in tune before you replace your strings. I like to mark the cams where the limbs intersect as another reference point. Then you can measure the old strings once they are off the bow to ensure the new strings are built to the correct lengths.


----------

